# first hancut dovetails



## Gary Zimmel (Sep 3, 2007)

This is my first post.

I took a 5 day course put on by Rob Cosman late this summer hand learnt how to sharpen and use my handtools. We had long days 6:30-9:00 everyday. ( no one could complain about getting thier monies worth) Still can't believe how much I learnt.
Can't wait for next year when he puts on more courses.

A couple of more topcoats and the mission end tables will be in the living room.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Love your dovetails but note not exactly symetrical. Presumably this is a mark of hand cut.

Me I regret would use the Leigh jig which enables you to produce dovetails at uneven spacings to replicate hand work.
johnep


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Gary Zimmel said:


> This is my first post.
> 
> I took a 5 day course put on by Rob Cosman late this summer hand learnt how to sharpen and use my handtools. We had long days 6:30-9:00 everyday. ( no one could complain about getting thier monies worth) Still can't believe how much I learnt.
> Can't wait for next year when he puts on more courses.
> ...



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM GARY*

Great looking handwork. Tables came out nice. For your first real project with HC DT's, they look 100% better than mine did. It's an art of persistence that gets better and better. Maybe your next post will be a set of progress pics. That would be cool.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome Gary. Those dovetails look absolutely wonderful. There is a satisfaction that comes with handcut that cannot be achieved with a jig, but you can't really convey that can you? 

Congrats.


----------



## Fiery Monkey (Oct 4, 2007)

Those dovetails are sweet. I wish we had more classes like that in Las Vegas. I used to belong to a place called The Shop. They were the only place that I knew of locally that had professionals come in for seminars. Unfortunately they closed down a while back.


----------



## woodboxs (Aug 17, 2007)

*about dovtails*

Those dovtails look good not bad for the frist time. I think it adds value to a project when you hand cut dove tails. Your dovtails look better than mine did when i frist cut then the frist time i had spaces in them an they did not fit right. Now they are considerable better.


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

Those dovetails look great! Congrats!


----------

